# Bachmann 2-6-6-2



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone put a TE Revolution in a Bachmann 2-6-6-2? Any help would be appreciated.
Tom


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom.

Just did one..... Lift the domes off, remove the Bachmann Module, insert the REVOLUTION receiver, power it up, link it and start running....

It's very self explanatory...

In fact it's running on the layout right now.. 

This one was converted to battery.... It's moving the power selector slide switches to Battery, Large Scale and DC.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you Stan. What size battery are you using?
Sounds like I will enjoy this loco.
Tom


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Tom, you should enjoy it... It's a very nice locomotive... Keep the screws snug that hold the connecting rods on.... They're 6 mm hex and need to be checked quite often.. 6 on each truck... They can back out and jam the linkage... 

Keep the rods lubricated as well... 

The locomotive will run nicely on 14.8 volt batteries but it's really happier with 18.5... We're using Li-ions..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, any success with blue loctite on those screws? 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg.... I haven't tried it... It's not my locomotive but I'll advise the owner about it. I did have one of the main screws work loose during the early test run and jam the linkage. Fortunately I was able to get it "fixed".









Thanks for the heads up...


----------

